# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Lỗi của cnc

## Ngo Thanh Hieu IW

xin hoi cac bạn là co ai biết lõi của cnc hảng scm ..
ma lỗi la cn1001  :Stick Out Tongue: lc in block
co ai biết giúp đở giúp nhe..
hướng dẩn sửa cang tốt
cảm ơn

----------


## Tuanlm

ít ra cũng phải có ít hình ảnh cho sinh động chứ. Ghi vài câu đơn sơ vậy ít khí có ai hứng thú trả lời.

----------

